# Premiumloads.net: Mit neuer Abofalle auf Kundenfang



## sascha (16 Oktober 2011)

*Mit der Seite Premiumloads.net gehen Unbekannte seit Neuestem auf Kundenfang – eine Kostenfalle, die Opfer 192 Euro kosten soll. Wer im Internet nach kostenlosen Programmen sucht, muss also wieder einmal sehr vorsichtig sein: *

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/10/premiumloads-net-mit-neuer-abofalle-auf-kundenfang/4086


----------



## jupp11 (16 Oktober 2011)

es existiert  eine  Fängerseite,  die direkt auf premiloads.net  verlinkt  >  blumen-tattoo.com mit identischem Layout

Die Domain  ist wohl vor einiger Zeit aufgegeben worden und vom neuen Eigentümer "umfunktioniert"  worden


----------



## jupp11 (17 Oktober 2011)

http://antiabzockenet.blogspot.com/2011/10/premiumloadsnet-neue-abofalle-von.html


> premiumloads.net: Neue Abofalle von D. R.
> 
> Nachdem es zuletzt recht ruhig war um D. R., ist nun mit dem Downloadportal premiumloads.net eine neue Abzockseite in den Blickpunkt gerückt. Ein Kostenhinweis ist auch hier, wie bei Abofallen üblich, gut versteckt und nur im Kleingedruckten zu finden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Oktober 2011)

Es sind doch immer und immer wieder dieselben Gauner und Tagediebe!


----------



## dvill (18 Oktober 2011)

Reiner Zufall: http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sugexp=...,cf.osb&fp=1a555b36b3ce5031&biw=1097&bih=1065


----------



## jupp11 (18 Oktober 2011)

http://www.abzocknews.de/2011/10/17...umloads-net-der-pemil-marketing-capital-gmbh/


> Warnung vor neuer Abofalle – Premiumloads.net der Pemil Marketing & Capital GmbH
> Mit Premiumloads.net versucht sich seit kurzem ein nicht ganz so neuer Abzocker mit einer Download-Abofalle, welche an einschlägig bekannte Vorgänger wie Mega-Downloads.net und Web-Downloads.net anknüpft - besonders aufschlussreich sind nicht nur die identischen Layouts oder weiteren Aktivitäten an der Anschrift der Pemil Marketing & Capital GmbH, sondern auch die derzeitigen Vertriebswege (nebst Werbung auf Yahoo).


----------



## Insider (3 Januar 2012)

Endlich ist es so weit! Die ersten Rechnungen fluten das Web! Die Überweisung wird auf folgendes Konto erwartet!



> Commerzbank
> BLZ: 70040041
> Konto: 212528400


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2012)

Insider schrieb:


> Die ersten Rechnungen fluten das Web!


Ob Emaileingangsboxen  überschwappen oder Briefkästen geflutet werden,  weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Im Web tröpfelt jedenfalls seit Oktober bis einschließlich jetzt nicht das kleinste Rinnsal an Mahndrohmüllwellen.

In keinem der mir bekannten Foren/Blogs/Infoseiten gibt es den leisesten Hinweis darauf.
Wo stammt denn die Info her?


----------



## Insider (3 Januar 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wo stammt denn die Info her?


Aus meiner eigenen Rechnung, die übrigens eine Nummer > 110.000 hat. Die angehangene PDF-Datei veröffentliche ich nicht aber gern die eMail:



> Ihre Rechnung
> 
> Pemil-Marketing + Capital GmbH
> Nymphenburgerstr. 4
> ...


Die Test-Anmeldung war etwa am 13.10.2011.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2012)

Dann schaun mer mal, wieviele sich mit demselben Anmache melden.

Die "goldenen"  Abofallenabzockjahre sind aber dennoch vorbei. 
Für ein paar Tankfüllungen wird es möglicherweise noch reichen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (3 Januar 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Mahndrohmüll


Gemahnt wird ja noch nicht, jetzt gibts erst einmal die Rechnungen.


Insider schrieb:


> Die angehangene PDF-Datei veröffentliche ich nicht ...


Aber ich! Meine Rechnung hat schon 3000 Zähler mehr als deine.

Da hier in dem Unterforum kein Upload von Dateien möglich ist, liegt die Rechnungskopie hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-net-auf-kundenfang.33194/page-18#post-342145


----------



## dovi (3 Januar 2012)

mich hat es auch erwischt! Das Schlimme ist, ich weiß nicht mal, wo ich reingetappt bin u. bei was. Kann mich absolut nicht an einen download in der letzten Zeit erinnern. Und noch schlimmer - ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll, bin einfach nicht sehr fit am PC,
wohl altersbedingt .
Kann  mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen? DANKE!!!!


----------



## dovi (3 Januar 2012)

ach, hab ich vergessen - habe heute genau die gleiche Rechnung mit Anhang u. der Nr. R112395 wie ihr beschrieben habt, bekommen


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2012)

dovi schrieb:


> Kann  mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen? DANKE!!!!


Hier steht alles zigmal ausführlichst erklärt  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ds-net-premiumloads-net-auf-kundenfang.33194/

Name der Abzockerfallenseite ist dabai Schall und  Rauch 
Der beste Rat  steht hier  >


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> 
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.



In Kürze> Ab in die Tonne und Spamfilter installieren oder aktualisieren


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Der beste Rat  steht hier  >


http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/

PS: @admin  nachträgliches Editieren ist in diesem Unterforum nicht möglich


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2012)

Die PEMIL hieß früher "Blue 190. Vermögensverwaltung", eine Vorratsfirma der U.S., Leopoldstraße 153, München
Die "Blue 180. Vermögensverwaltung" kennen wir bereits
http://www.abzocknews.de/2011/08/11...von-einer-blue-180-vermogensverwaltungs-gmbh/


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2012)

(off topic: Firmen aus der Leopoldstraße 153 führten vor unvorstellbar langer Zeit mal zu einer Firma in Dortmund. Erinnert sich noch jemand an T.S. und seine Dialer?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2012)

Das ist aber mal wirklich ein Kunststück: Die Firma wurde bereits auf Abzock-Warnseiten erwähnt, bevor es Rechnungen & Mahnungen gab.
http://www.google.de/search?num=100...ensverwaltung"+abzocke&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Januar 2012)

@ Admin/Mods, bevor nun die ganzen Rechnungsempfänger hier im Forum Nachrichten / Ankündigungen aufschlagen (siehe dovi #12), könnte man unter Allgemeines einen neuen Thread öffnen und diesen hier dicht machen?


----------



## Heiko (3 Januar 2012)

Hier gehts weiter:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/premiumloads-net-mit-neuer-abofalle-auf-kundenfang.37451/


----------

